# Prohormones in local stores?



## btex34n88 (May 18, 2012)

Anyone have any local nutrition stores near them that still sell prohormones? Theres a few here but curious to see how many still actually do


----------



## littlekev (May 18, 2012)

Theirs a shop by my sisters house i think its discount supplements. but they keep halodrol,superdrol,cyano,epi, and a few others. The thing they have i like the most is liv52. thats the only place i have ever seen it in stores.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 18, 2012)

Why wouldn't they?

The big chain stores probably do not carry anything "hardcore", but mostly herbal stuff like trib. Now, if you go to a locally owned place, you may find the good stuff...


----------



## tallguy34 (May 18, 2012)

I do also. They sell Epi, SD, HD, M14ADD, and some stupid crazy stacks!


----------



## btex34n88 (May 18, 2012)

mine sells a 5 compound stack lol


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 18, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> mine sells a 5 compound stack lol



^^^ 
And those are the kind of products they push onto the 18-19 year old munchkins who come in, wanting something to get them "swole"


----------



## btex34n88 (May 18, 2012)

^yup more than likely


----------



## TGB1987 (May 18, 2012)

The internet is the place to go for these products.  If you look hard you will be surprised what you find.  Some of the products are actually Steroids and not PH's at all.


----------

